# Aquatop Canister Filter



## Seemerollin (Feb 7, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with this company? I am looking to purchase their CF-400uv or would it be a waste of money. I am currently running two Penguin 350 biowheels, and a 170gph powerhead with sponge filter on my 90gal Cichlid tank. Here is the link.

Amazon.com: AquaTop CF-400UV Canister Filter with UV9W Sterilizer - 370 gph: Pet Supplies


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Seemerollin said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this company? I am looking to purchase their CF-400uv or would it be a waste of money. I am currently running two Penguin 350 biowheels, and a 170gph powerhead with sponge filter on my 90gal Cichlid tank. Here is the link.
> 
> Amazon.com: AquaTop CF-400UV Canister Filter with UV9W Sterilizer - 370 gph: Pet Supplies


Hi, Seemerollin, 
I also am looking at this canister filter, probably a smaller version, as I only have a 26g. I too would like to know if anyone has been using this brand. I currently have a Penguin 150 and I'm not sure if it's doing a very good job.
Noisy, bio-wheel tends to stop occasionally. 

Anyone??


----------



## vdanker (Jan 3, 2012)

I switched all of my larger tanks to canister filters because of the problem someone mentioned with the biowheel. And the filter has to be cleaned more often. I have a Marineland, A couple Eheims, and a Fluval. The Fluval and the Marineland are the easiest as far as disconnecting the tubing for cleaning, but they all are extremely quiet and fairly easy to maintain. I like the canisters because of the trays. That allows you to use different media when you need to adjust your water.


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have the cf300. It's awesome. I highly recommend it.


----------



## devonrexlady (Jan 25, 2012)

There is a new fluval canister out there that is much easier to clean. All the tubes are in a tray on the bottom, and you just pick up the canister and clean it out. I saw it at Petco. Have not used it, so no opinion on the quality.


----------



## AndehX (Jan 14, 2012)

I have one of these filters, although over here in the UK, its called the All Pond Solutions 1000EF (theres different models, with and without uv)
Heres a link to the one I have: All Pond Solutions - 1000EF Aquarium External Filter - All Pond Solutions

It outstanding for the price. Almost completely silent. You can hardly tell it's running, and its keeping my 29g completely clear. Once the carbon runs out though, im going to replace it with more ceramic rings.


----------



## vdanker (Jan 3, 2012)

I have the Fluval 206. I ordered it on line because the lfs here still carry only the "5" series: 105, 205, etc. It is extremely quiet, easy to setup and clean; I really like it.


----------



## AndehX (Jan 14, 2012)

one of my LFS is selling the Fluval 206 second hand for £40, which is a decent deal....
I decided to get the filter I linked to above because it was brand new, came with the media I needed, and only cost £50. So £10 extra for a new filter, with media and 12 month warranty was the better deal in my opinion.
My friend also bought the same filter a week earlier, and I got a chance to see it working before I bought mine, which is probably what made me go for it, over the second hand Fluval.


----------



## vdanker (Jan 3, 2012)

The All Pond Solutions canister is very similar to the Marineland C-160.


----------

